# Brauche Hilfe bei 4000l Shubunkin Teichplanung



## leo.b0 (1. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

Bin neu hier, heiße Leo und komme aus Hessen . 
Habe vor demnächst einen Teich zu bauen und dabei werfen sich mir einige Fragen auf. Der Teich wird ca. 4m mal 2m also 8  quadratmeter besitzen. Die Sonne scheint hier morgens und abends direkt drauf und wird mittags vom Haus abgeschirmt.
Ist zwar nicht die schönste Umgebung aber mehr Platz gibt es nicht:







Also als Filter würde ich 2x 300l Regentonnen benutzen, die ich neben den Teich stelle. Dafür einen Sera precision 6000 und am Ende lasse ich das Wasser einfach ich den Teich zurücklaufen oder ich baue einen kleinen Bachlauf ein, weiß ich aber noch nicht. Als Filtermaterial würde ich Filterbürsten, Filterwürfel und Filtermatten benutzen, in dieser Anordnung:






Ist das alles richtig bedacht? Was sagt ihr zu den Filterwürfeln? 

Das wars zum Filter. Als Folie würde ich 1mm PVC und 8m mal 6m kaufen darunter 200g Flies? 
Dann bin ich mir noch unsicher in der kompletten Teichgestaltung, geht es den Teich mit Flachen Steinen zu umranden wie hier:






Wäre das dann so zu bewerkstelligen:






Oder muss man dann unter den Steinrand noch etwas betonieren, um das langsame absinken in die Erde durch Drauftreten zu vermeiden? Der Vorschlag kam von Familie aber ich glaube nicht das soetwas nötig sein wird? Und sollte ich zwischen die Steinplatten, Zement und der Folie noch irgendetwas dazwischenlegen? Kann ich dazu Reste vom 200 g Flies benutzen?Und kommt hier eine Gefahr wegen uv Strahlung oder Eis im Winter auf, da die Folie under der Umrandung ja senkrecht nach unten verlaufen soll (an manchen Stellen nur 10cm und an machen bis 50 oder 100cm)?






Reicht das ganze als Kapilarsperre und kann ich so Pflanzen wie __ Pfennigkraut drüberwachsen lassen:






Dann gibt es noch das Problem mit dem Bodengrund ich möchte nicht alles mit Bodengrund auffüllen und ich weiß nicht wie ich das trennen soll. Soll ich das mit einer Terasse machen, mit einem Wulst?
Die Subunkins wühlen ja und deshalb kommt ein Sand/Lehm-Gemisch wohl nicht in Frage. Würde anstatt dessen 0,7mm-1,2mm Filtersand vom Baumarkt nehmen, was sagt ihr dazu? In den tieferen Bereichen würde nur nackte Folie zu sehen sein außer eine Seerose mit Pflanzkorb, oder noch ein paar andere Pflanzkörbe (Pflanzkörbe finde ich echt unschön).






So? Und lieber Stufen oder ohne? Also der Sand und die erste Stufe danach schon als Stufen um was draufstellen zu können, aber der Rest? Und wie verhindere ich, dass der Sand im ganzen Teich verteilt wird, reicht ein Wulst?

Ist jetzt vielleicht ein bisschen Wirrwar, aber ich hoffe ich habe alles verständlich ausgedrückt, wenn nicht fragt bitte einfach nach . Bin wirklich unsicher in vielen Hinsichten und würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen. Ich will einfach anfangen zu buddeln, ein kleines Loch habe ich ja schon, wie auf den Bildern zu sehen, da bin auf ein altes Robr gestoßen. Dort fließt aber nichts durch das kann glaub ich weg .

LG Leo


----------



## leo.b0 (1. Juli 2018)

Hallo, 

Das letzte Bild ist ein falsches da hätte das hier hin gemusst:






Nicht dass es hier noch zu Verwirrung kommt  und bearbeiten kann ich nicht mehr. 

LG Leo


----------



## Mathias2508 (1. Juli 2018)

Moin,und herzlich willkommen bei den verrückten hier.
Man kann die Bilder hier auch direkt hochladen,das macht vieles einfacher.


----------



## leo.b0 (1. Juli 2018)

Hallo, danke. Aber wenn ich das so mache kann ich die Bilder ja nicht in den Text einbringen, oder geht das noch irgendwie anders? LG


----------



## DbSam (1. Juli 2018)

Naja, eigenlich geht das sogar saugut ...

Du kannst das Bild hochladen, oder gleich hier herein ziehen.
Dann Cursor platzieren und bei dem Bild auf einfügen drücken ..
Ähnlich wie hier demonstriert:
 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (1. Juli 2018)

So, neuer Post:

Hallo Leo,

willkommen im Forum.

Da hast Du gleich ein ganz schönes und großes Bündel Fragen gestellt.
Und alle irgendwie durcheinander, wie ein bissel hektisch ...  
Ich weiß gar nicht wo genau ich mit einer Antwort anfangen soll, ohne gleich einen ganzen Roman schreiben zu müssen.

Hast Du Dich im Forum Basiswissen/Fachbeiträge schon einmal umgesehen?

Vielleicht kannst Du dann Deine Fragen etwas besser strukturieren, damit ich als langsam denkender Forumsmensch damit auch klarkomme. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Familienvorschläge, zumindest obigen aus Deinem ersten Post, sollte man überdenken und vielleicht auch umsetzen.


----------



## Ansaj (2. Juli 2018)

Hallo Leo,

herzlich Willkommen. 
Vor den baulichen Fragen, würde ich mir nochmal Gedanken um das Teichvolumen bzw. die von dir gewünschte Fischart machen. 4000l und __ Shubunkin passen nicht zusammen. Goldfische brauchen mehr Platz, ab 10.000l. Kannst du das verwirklichen? Wenn nicht wäre eine kleinere Teichfischart besser (Bitterlinge, __ Moderlieschen oder Gold/Regenbogenelritzen etwa). Wichtig wäre auch zu wissen, welche Tiefe du planst um eine Überwinterung zu ermöglichen.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## leo.b0 (2. Juli 2018)

Hallo, 

@Ansaj die Teichabmessungen sind höchstens 2m x 4m. Also werde ich auch nicht mehr als 5000l reinbekommen. Daneben ist, wie auf dem Bild in meinem 2.Post zu sehen, ein Weg gelegt. Der muss bleiben. Und die Wassertiefe habe ich am tiefsten Punkt auf 1-1,3m geplant ich glaube das müsste reichen.

@Carsten das mit den Bildern hier einfügen habe ich jetzt verstanden  und natürlich habe ich mir schon die Fachbeiträge aus diesem Forum durchgelesen und vieles aus dem Internet. Dabei sind mir die oberen Fragen halt eingefallen. Einige sind vielleicht unnötig gestellt, aber bei den meisten habe ich ja nur gefragt, ob meine Pläne richtig sind, oder ob sie zu verbessern wären.

Naja auf jeden Fall habe ich mir jetzt eine Lösung für den Rand überlegt. Da der Boden an einer Teichseite 40cm niedriger ist, als auf der anderen, habe ich mich entschieden das ganze einzumauern. Dafür würde ich Mauersteine vom Bauhaus oder so kaufen, Mauer mauern, dann Folie drauf und dann Holzplatte drauf. So ungefähr:
  

Was sagt ihr dazu? Und wie meint ihr könnte man die Folie, die Mauer und die Holzplanke miteinander verbinden?


LG Leo


----------



## Ansaj (3. Juli 2018)

leo.b0 schrieb:


> Also werde ich auch nicht mehr als 5000l reinbekommen



Hallo nochmal,

dann wie gesagt auf Goldfische (wozu ja auch __ Shubunkin zählen) verzichten und für eine kleinere Biotopfischart planen.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## leo.b0 (3. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

Ja, habe ich schon in deinem ersten Post gelesen, werde ich überdenken. 
Der Besatz ist jetzt aber erstmal nebensächlich, da die Teichgröße sowieso feststeht. Wenn der Teich gebaut ist ist noch genug Zeit, um sich darum zu kümmern. 

Ich habe so viele Fragen gestellt, vor allem mein letzter Post,  auf deren Antwort ich mich sehr freuen würde. Vielleicht hast du darauf ja auch eine Antwort.

LG Leo 

Gesendet von meinem VTR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## krallowa (3. Juli 2018)

Moin,

nimm am besten Betonschalungssteine.
Sehr stabil, du kannst wenn nötig Kabel, Rohre oder sonstiges mit einbetonieren und einen sauberen Abschluss nach oben.
Du kannst auch, um mehr Volumen zu bekommen, die Steine höher als den Weg ziehen.
So hast du einen sauberen Abschluss zum angrenzenden Erdreich und weniger Dreck der dir in den Teich geweht wird.

Edit: Da kannst du auch an der Seite Holz anbringen, dann hast du ein einheitliches Bild


----------



## leo.b0 (3. Juli 2018)

Hallo Krallowa, 

Meinst du sowas?
  
Ich dachte eher an diese Mauersteine (60x15x12cm dann würde eine 14,5cm breite Terassendiele ganz gut oben drauf passen) :
    

Meinst du die Mauer wäre stabil genug? An der höchsten Stelle wäre sie 48cm hoch. 
Eine Reihe über den Weg hatte ich sowieso vor, damit kein Dreck von außen reingeschwemmt wird. 

Von mir aus kann ich auch auf die Schalungssteine zurückgreifen, aber ich fände die Mauersteine schöner und die Schlaungssteine an den Seiten mit Holz auszukleiden wäre wieder teurer und mehr Arbeit. Kabel und Rohre in der Schalungsteinmauer bräuchte ich sowieso nicht. 

Und was sagst du zu einem Fundament? Muss das in diesem Falle sein? 

Danke
LG Leo


----------



## Teich4You (3. Juli 2018)

Moin.

Die Schalungssteine haben einfach eine wesentlich höhere Stabilität als Mauer, weil der Beton innen als eine Masse wirkt.
Steine aufeinander mauern bedeutet, dass nur die Fugen alles zusammen halten. 
Bei Druck von oben nicht so tragisch, aber hier wird die Kraft von innen gegen die Mauer wirken und das Ganze sozusagen nach außen drücken.
Daher würde auch ich dir Betonschalungssteine empfehlen.

Ein Fundament darunter ist ebenso nicht verkehrt, wenn man über das Erdreich hinaus geht.
Mindestens 60cm wäre gut, normal sagt man 80cm um frostfrei zu sein.
Tatsächlich kann Frost so ein Mauerwerk sonst nach oben drücken und eine Wand bekommt dann schnell Risse oder wird schief.


----------



## krallowa (3. Juli 2018)

Hey,

Betonschalungssteine gibt es in verschiedenen Ausführungen

Beim Baumarkt z.B.
 

Etwas Eisen mit rein und du hast eine stabile Mauer, bei deinen Steinen hätte ich spätestens im Winter bedenken.


----------



## leo.b0 (3. Juli 2018)

Hallo und danke euch beiden,

Zu Schalungssteinen habt ihr mich überredet. Jetzt bin ich nur wegen dem Fundament unsicher. Würden 30cm nicht reichen? Einfach bisschen Torstahl als Armierung rein und dann muss man vielleicht nicht auf die 80cm runter gehen. Das wären sonst schon wieder so viele Materialkosten .

LG Leo


----------



## Teich4You (3. Juli 2018)

80cm sind die Standard Vorgaben nach DIN glaube ich.
Allerdings kommt es auch etwas darauf an, wo man wohnt und wie die Sicherheitszuschläge vor Ort ausfallen.
Wir befinden uns natürlich hier im privaten Bereich.
Am Ende ist es jedem selbst überlassen wie er baut.
Eine Firma muss sich nach den Regeln richten, damit sie bei Schäden nicht in Regress genommen werden kann.
Wenn du Zuhause anders vor gehst, ist es am Ende dein Risiko.

Ich habe eine Mauer mit 50-60cm Fundamenten, die steht auch heute noch.
Mein alter Herr, der eigentlich immer einen Tick zu sicher baut, hat eine Mauer, die es tatsächlich mal hochgedrückt hat.
Ergebnis: Langer Riss von unten bis nach oben.

Was nun tun? 
In Anbetracht deiner Aussage, dass du irgendwie rund 50cm hoch willst, wären das gerade mal zwei Schalsteine übereinander, da diese 25cm Höhe haben.
Das ist eigentlich keine echte Mauer. 
Ich würde eine Schotter-Schicht darunter machen und dann die Steine darauf betonieren.
Der Schotter sollte die Kräfte von Eis verteilen und bei 2 Reihen, in die man auch noch Stahl packt, sehe ich kaum eine Gefahr.

Alle Empfehlungen natürlich ohne Gewähr.
Wie gesagt; Privater Bereich ist eigenes Risiko.


----------



## leo.b0 (3. Juli 2018)

Hallo, 

Danke, genau so eine Lösung habe ich gesucht .
Kann ich als "Schotter" unter der Mauer soetwas verwenden:
  

Oder lieber der ganz normale Schotter? Ist vielleicht eine unnötige Frage aber naja.

Und ist für das auffüllen der Schalungssteine eine Mischung aus 6 Teilen von diesem Splitt auf dem Bild und 1 Teil Zement richtig?

LG Leo


----------



## troll20 (3. Juli 2018)

Einfacher Split oder Proctor reicht für den Unterbau, wenn er gut verdichtet wird .
Wenn du jedoch nicht in den Boden mit den Schalsteinen gehst, so das der Boden auch eine Stützfunktion erfüllt, seh ich schwarz.
Der Split taugt jedoch nicht für das anmischen von Beton, dafür braucht es Kies (Sand) und hier würd ich in Richtung C25 - 30 gehen. Also eher 1 : 4. Und etwas mehr Eisen darf es schon sein. Denn irgendwie müssen ja die Kräfte verteilt werden.


----------



## Teich4You (4. Juli 2018)

Zum Füllen der Schalsteine nimmst du am Besten Estrichbeton Fertigmischung aus dem Baumarkt, oder vom Baustoffhändler deines Vertrauens.
Da musst du nur noch Wasser dran machen.
Bei den von dir benötigten Mengen würde ich das einfacher finden.

Ansonsten Zement z.B. 32,5R und Betonkies z.B. 0-16mm.
Betonkies ist eine Mischung aus Sand und einem Zuschlag aus Steinen.
Mischungsverhältnis 1 Zement 3 Sand.

Als Schotter würde ich nicht auf irgendwelche Baumarkt-Säcke zurück greifen.
Das Zeug ist meist unnötig teuer.

Ich würde mir einfach für Zement, Betonkies (alternativ Estrichbeton) und den Schotter ein Angebot beim Baustoffhändler machen lassen mit Lieferung.


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Juli 2018)

Guck mal unten in meine Signatur Teichbaudoku im NG Forum.
Ich habe ja leider..keine senkrechten Wände, sondern die Teichränder ebenfalls mit Schalsteinen ca. 20cm über umgebendes Erdreich eingebaut.
Ohne 80cm Fundament- wir haben aber trockenen Kiesboden, so daß mit erheblichen Hebungen des Erdreiches im Winter nicht zu rechnen ist....
Da wirst du auch irgendwo Skizzen finden, wie ich das mit der Folie am Rand und den aufgemauerten KANN Logsleeper am Rand gelöst habe.


----------



## leo.b0 (4. Juli 2018)

Hallo, 

@troll20 wie weit meinst du sollte ich mit den Schalsteinen unter die Erde gehen, reichen 5cm (wahrscheinlich nicht), das wäre gerade passend? Weil wenn ich noch tiefer gehen müsste, müsste ich noch eine Schicht Schalsteine kaufen. Ich meine es müsste doch auch reichen, wenn ich einfach ein paar Stahlstangen senkrecht in den Unterbau reinstecke und die Schalungssteine dann darauf stelle. Also so:
  

@Teich4You jup, werde dann wohl Estrichbeton benutzen. Beim Schotter muss ich mal schauen, wo ich den herbekomme.

@ThorstenC einen dicken Teich hast du da, aber das mit der Folie am Rand habe ich nicht gefunden. Wahrscheinlich einfach Schrauben durch Holz, Folie und die Schalungssteine? Hätte ich auf jeden Fall so gamacht (wie auf dem Bild hier).

LG Leo


----------



## troll20 (5. Juli 2018)

leo.b0 schrieb:


> wie weit meinst du sollte ich mit den Schalsteinen unter die Erde gehen, reichen 5cm


Für mein befinden mindestens noch ein Schalstein rein.
Eisen nur so in den Unterbau, davon ist definitiv abzuraten. Denn das rostet zu schnell weg. Und der Rost geht dann weiter nach oben in den Beton. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind mindestens 5cm überdeckung mit Beton zu machen. 
Thema Folien befestigen,  da würde ich mal in den Bauthread von Rico @Zacky schauen er hat ein PVC Leiste auf die Schalsteinen gegrübelt und auf diese die Folie geklebt. Dann könnte man darauf noch dieses Vlies von NG zB kleben und hat gleich den UV Schutz .
Die Folie endet dann genau Oberkante Beton, genauso wie das Vlies und somit gibt es kein Kontakt zur Holzabdeckung. Alternativ könnte man auch Naturstein oben drauf verlegen.


----------



## leo.b0 (6. Juli 2018)

Hallo, 

Ok dankeschön . 
So nachdem das Thema Randgestaltung jetzt abgeklärt ist hätte ich ein paar Fragen zum Filter.
Und um zu bestimmen, welchen Filter man braucht, muss man ja wissen, welche Fische man halten wird. 

Also ich würde auf jeden Fall sehr gerne __ Shubunkin halten, vielleicht so 4-6 Stück und dazu eventuell noch eine weitere kleine Fischart.

Jetzt können wir das gerne diskutieren, also was spricht dagegen Shubunkin in einem 4.000l bis 5.000l Teich zu halten?
Im Internet findet man mindestangaben von 500l oder 1.000l, das finde auch ich zu wenig für einen 30cm Fisch. Manche sagen ja auch, wie Ansaj min. 10.000l, und als Begründung die Vermehrung. Aber die überflüssigen Fische kann man doch herausfangen und verschenken? 
Oder ist das wie in der Aquaristik mit Guppys und Antennenwelsen, dass die niemand haben will?

Und ich meine 8 Quadratmeter sind genug Schwimmraum für diese Fische, vor allem da es ja jetzt keine revierbildenden, oder sehr schwimmfreudigen Fische sind, aber vielleicht sehe ich das ja falsch.

Also für den Filter gehen wir mal von den 6 Shubunkins (mit Luft nach oben, vielleicht später noch ein paar Exemplare von anderen Zuchtformen des Goldfisches) und ein paar anderen kleineren Fischen aus.

Was sagt ihr zu diesem Filter: 

Bestehend aus 2 Regentonnen mit jeweils 300l und mit Filterbürsten, Filtermatten und Filterwürfeln. 
Was sagt ihr zu den Filterwürfeln? Ich habe sie ausgewählt, da sie für ihr Volumen relativ billig sind. 
Das Wasser würde ich mit einer Sera precision 6000 in die rechte Tonne pumpen lassen und durch Schwerkraft wieder in den Teich laufen lassen. 

Oder findet ihr, dass 600l Filtervolumen überdimensioniert wären und 300l reichen würden? Der Filter sollte auf jeden Fall 3 Wochen ohne säubern aushalten.

LG Leo


----------



## Teichfreund77 (7. Juli 2018)

Hallo Leo,

zum Filter kann ich dir sagen das er ausreichend ist, ich betreibe so einen Filter selber und bin sehr zufrieden.
Reinigungsaufwand im Sommer 1 x im Monat die Schieber ziehen und das Schmutz Wasser ablassen.
AM Jahresende muss Natürlich eine Grundreinigung gemacht werden.
Bei meinen 4 Tonnen sind das ca. 4h  Arbeit.

Goldfische schwimmen schon sehr gerne herum.
Man sollte mindestens 5 besser ein paar mehr Fische halten, denn Sie sind Schwarm Fische.
4000l finde ich persönlich auch zu wenig.
Ein Sonnenbarsch zur Geburtenkontrolle kann nicht Schaden.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Teichfreund77 (7. Juli 2018)

PS': fast vergessen, schalte noch eine 18-36W UVC vor der ersten Tonne, die musst du auch 1x Jahr reinigen am besten mit Pumpenreiniger (entkalker).


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. Juli 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> PS': fast vergessen, schalte noch eine 18-36W UVC vor der ersten Tonne, die musst du auch 1x Jahr reinigen am besten mit Pumpenreiniger (entkalker).


Ich würde niemals die UVC zu Beginn der Filterkette installieren da dort viel zu viele Schmutzpartikel sind die die Strahlungsintensität verringern.

Anstelle deiner Filterwürfel würde ich auf Bürsten gehen. 
Ungefähr so.


----------



## leo.b0 (9. Juli 2018)

Hallo und danke, 

@Teichfreund77 das klingt nach gar nicht so viel Aufwand . Aber wohin lässt du dein Schmutzwasser laufen? 
An eine UVC habe ich auch gedacht, eher 18w das wird schon passen.
Und soll ich als Schlauchdurchmesser lieber 40mm, als 32mm nehmen? Weil in unserem Baumarkt habe ich nur 32mm und 38mm gefunden. Aber ich kann auch nochmal woanders nachschauen. 
Reicht zum Reinigen und Ablaufen der Fässer kein einfacher Kugelhahn (wäre kostenlos dabei) ? Oder sollte ich auch auf einen Zugschieber zurückgreifen? 

@XxGabbeRxX wo sollte ich die UVC sonst platzieren? Ist doch sonst zu umständlich ich arbeite ja mit einem gepumpten System und wollte nur den Zulauf mit Schlauch planen, den Rest mit PVC Rohr und das passt doch nicht an die UVC? 
Außerdem habe ich in der ersten Tonne doch schon Bürsten, für die zweite bräuchte ich irgendwas biologisches mit mehr Besiedlungsfläche, ich dachte da an Filtermatten oder Japanmatten (Helix muss jetzt nicht sein). Ich sehe du hast  senkrechte Japanmatten, was sind so deine Erfahrungen? Ich meine die Filterwürfel haben doch das gleiche Prinzip, mit Schlitzen und so und 10ppi und 20ppi gemischt. 

Reicht als Überlauf von Tonne zu Tonne und als Zurückführung in den Teich ein 63mm PVC Rohr, oder sollte ich auf 110mm gehen?
Und wie kann ich die Rohre an der Tonne festmachen? Würde irgendwas mit Gewinde nehmen. 


LG Leo


----------

